
Policies that Shaped India: 1947 to 2017, Independence to $2.5 Trillion - yarapavan
https://www.orfonline.org/research/70-policies-that-shaped-india-1947-to-2017-independence-to-2-5-trillion/
======
yarapavan
Direct link to PDF copy - [https://www.orfonline.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/07/70_Poli...](https://www.orfonline.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/07/70_Policies.pdf)

